# The Cuddle Gene



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Who does the feeding, the exercise, the training, and the playing? I think couples sometimes fall into good cop/bad cop roles, without really being aware of it, and those adolescent months of focussing on training can mean you don't have much time left for fun. Sophy and I went through something similar - I realised one day that life had become a bit serious, and not much fun. So I made sure we had several short, silly play sessions down on the floor every day - it worked wonders!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lots of licking is a sign of alpha behavior. The lower animal will lick the corners of the mouth of the alpha dog. Is you husband dominant to you, too, or just your dog? It could also be your husband has a bit of food smell on him.  Your pup could also be a more independent type. All dogs have different personalities, although dogs within the same breed often share certain traits. Some are more affectionate than others. Is your puppy neutered? Sometimes unneutered males are more independent, but not always. You can get a general idea of a puppies traits by the puppy testing done when a few weeks old. One of the tests given is deference to being held. Yours might be one that doesn't like it much.

Poodles in general are not licky/slobbery dogs. Mine gives kisses, but they are tongue-tip gentle hellos. The boxers I used to have would practically attack a person with a flayling tongue leaving one sopping wet. I much prefer the gentle hellos.

Being close to, but not on top of, their people is a normal poodle trait. Mine goes whereever I go, but plops down at my feet or at the end of the couch- about 3-4 feet away usually. I think that's normal.

Tug of war is a cooperative play that instills affection between the participants.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't give up.

It may just be that he's a teenager at the moment, and the world is JUST TOO EXCITING to be a cuddly dog.

Mine developed his cuddly side at about 18 months, and is now a monster for contact. When I work from home, he prefers to be in my lap (in my narrow rolling chair), which isn't very comfortable for either of us.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

With Casper he is always following me around the house. If I go into a different room and he's asleep, he'll wake up, follow me to where I'm going, and then continue his nap whereve I am. But like Outwest's, if I'm sitting on the couch he will plop down at my feet. Sometimes he'll ask to come up with me on the sofa and come next me to snuggle for a minute, and then go lay at the other end of the sofa. He also loves to lick, especially the kids, but they aren't slobbery wet kisses.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm...Gigi loves to cuddle on the couch or near my feet when I'm on the computer, but she doesn't like to be picked up. And when I reach down to pet her when she's on the floor, she'll back up every time. Sometimes I feel it's because she thinks I want to play chase or because she's afraid I'm going to pick her up (probably to give her her weekly bath...lol).


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

My miniature poodle, Pippa, likes to snuggle a bit before going to sleep but once I turn out the light, she scoots to the bottom of the bed. (which suits me fine) She's VERY snuggly right before we get up in the morning but generally is content to just be near me. She, too, licks my husband's face like crazy and doesn't lick mine. I think that's because I don't like it and always push her away when she tries. My husband loves it and encourages it. (yuck) Here's what I want to ask about. It's so weird, I was afraid to mention it but I'm really curious. Pippa LOVES to lick what ever part she can reach when I take a bath. (Ugh. I hate even typing that!) I tried shutting her out of the bathroom but she barked like crazy and I couldn't stand it. We've worked out a compromise. I let her in and let her lick my wet arm on the side of the tub. I tell her thank you and then she's content to lie down and wait. What is all the licking about?!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Jane said:


> Pippa LOVES to lick what ever part she can reach when I take a bath. (Ugh. I hate even typing that!) I tried shutting her out of the bathroom but she barked like crazy and I couldn't stand it. We've worked out a compromise. I let her in and let her lick my wet arm on the side of the tub. I tell her thank you and then she's content to lie down and wait. What is all the licking about?!


Beau will sometimes come over to lick my legs when I get out of the shower. I thank him for helping me get dry, and he curls up on the bath rug to keep an eye on me. But then, his registered name is Noriko's Beaucoup de Bisous ("Lots of Kisses"), which fits him to a T.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All the dogs I have ever had have loved to lick off bath/shower water. I don't know why!


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I feel much better. Guess it's not so weird after all!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I commiserate. Theo only cuddles first thing in the morning. When we come home from work we do get ecstatic hugs and kisses. Maybe when he is older or when it's cold in the winter he'll cuddle more. He does need to be right next to us at all times and wants to play all the time.


----------

